
The Hotdog Conspiracy - vinchuco
http://www.exploratorium.edu/blogs/tangents/hotdog-conspiracy
======
thaumasiotes
[http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/560/why-do-hot-
dogs...](http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/560/why-do-hot-dogs-
come-10-to-a-pack-while-buns-are-8-to-a-pack)

Spoiler: 10 hot dogs (or 8 jumbo franks) is one pound. Bun packaging varies
according to local consumer demand. (In the alternative, "many corporate
decisions are arrived at by a process not far removed from consulting sheep
entrails.")

Also, searching the Safeway website shows that it would be incredibly easy to
get a pack of 8 buns (also an option: 6 buns), and probably completely
impossible to get a pack of 12. This whole idea is a popular conspiracy theory
resting on essentially no facts... even the spare facts assumed in the premise
are false.

